# Need other coders opinions on CPT - Any help is appreciated



## ggparker14 (Jan 27, 2011)

Need other coders opinions on CPT.  Looking at 11420 vs 26525.

Any help is appreciated.

procedure: removal of right thumb mucous cyst.

op note reads: A slightly oblique and subsequent transverse incision was fashioned over a portion of the cyst and then across the IP joint. The cyst sac was dissected. It was dissected down to the radial aspect of the joint. Care was taken to protect the extensor tendon as well as the collateral ligament. The cyst was excised. It was sent to pathology as wel as the contents were also cultured. A small portion of the joint capsule was also excised of the joint over the distal phalanx and middle phalanx at the IP joint. A small bone spur was rongeured to a smooth edge.


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 27, 2011)

This is definitely NOT 11420.  I'd be curious as to what the path report says.  It's probably going to be a musculoskeletal procedure code--but I'd wait for the path.


----------



## codedog (Jan 27, 2011)

26160 ? a guess,  not sure


----------



## maryanneheath (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely 26160, excision of lestion of tendon sheath or joint capsule (eg, cyst, mucous cyst, or ganglion)


----------

